# مفاجئات شهر الاعياد



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع يا احبة

ها هي اسرة منتدى الكنيسة تعلن لكم مفاجئات شهر الاعياد و فيه بعض التغييرات منها:

شكل جديد للمنتدى طوال شهر ال 12 و الى منتصف الشهر الاول من السنة الجديد, الشكل الجديد يمثل تسجيد لصورة الاعياد في شهر ال 12
تم اعادة افتتاح قسم *منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)*
سيتم اغلاق الاقسام الحوارية *الاسئلة و الاجوبة* و *الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية* و *منتدى حوار الاديان* من المواضيع الجديدة لاول اسبوعين و ستترك مفتوحة للمشاركات في المواضيع المفتوحة اصلا, و سيتم اغلاقهم بشكل تام في اواخر الشهر ال 12 و الى اول عشر ايام من الشهر الواحد حيث سيعاد افتتاح هذه الاقسام من جديد. هذه الخطوة هي خطوة لتهيئة جو مناسب لاعياد رأس السنة
أمكانية ترتيب بعض الالعاب و أمكانية الفوز بجائزة مقمدة بأسم منتدى الكنيسة
الفائزين بعضو و مشرف و موضوع الشهر هو كالاتي:

مشرف الشهر: *girl_in_jesus* 
عضو الشهر: *فادية* 
موضوع الشهر: مسابقة المرشد الروحى 
مبروك لكل من جيرل و فادية و طارق

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*:Roses: WooooooooooooooooooooW:Roses: 

بجد الشكل تحفة رائعة جدآ جدآ .. :36_3_16: 

كــــــــ7ـــــــل عـــــــ0ـــــــام و أنتـــــــــ0ــــــــــم بخيــــــــــــــ2ــــــــــــــر :719fl: 

سنة سعيدة و جميلة عليكم كلكم و على أخونا العزيز الأخ My Rock ربنا يبارك حياتة و عملة :36_22_26:  

و الف الف الف مبروك ( لجيرل و فادية و طارق ) بتستاهلوا حبايبى ..  :36_3_11: 

و عقبالنا كلنا :smil12: ​*


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبروووووووووووك وكل سنة وأنتوا طيبين*

سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااااااااي أخوتي
هااااااااي حبيبي روك

*كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين*​


My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع يا احبة
> ها هي اسرة منتدى الكنيسة تعلن لكم مفاجئات شهر الاعياد و فيه بعض التغييرات منها:
> 
> شكل جديد للمنتدى طوال شهر ال 12 و الى منتصف الشهر الاول من السنة الجديد, الشكل الجديد يمثل تسجيد لصورة الاعياد في شهر ال 12
> تم اعادة افتتاح قسم *منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة)*


*كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين*

*وبجد يا روك *
*الواحد بيفتخر أن ربنا أراد أن يصبح عضو منكم فهذا فخراً لي*​ 


My Rock قال:


> سيتم اغلاق الاقسام الحوارية *الاسئلة و الاجوبة* و *الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية* و *منتدى حوار الاديان* من المواضيع الجديدة لاول اسبوعين و ستترك مفتوحة للمشاركات في المواضيع المفتوحة اصلا, و سيتم اغلاقهم بشكل تام في اواخر الشهر ال 12 و الى اول عشر ايام من الشهر الواحد حيث سيعاد افتتاح هذه الاقسام من جديد. هذه الخطوة هي خطوة لتهيئة جو مناسب لاعياد رأس السنة


 
ر*بنا يخليك يا حبيبي*
*أختيارتكم "ومعاك الأدمن" دائما موفقة جداً*​ 
*وأنا في غاية السعادة كمان لغلق قسم الأسئله والأجوبة *
*من أضافة مواضيع **وغلقه تماما بعد منتصف الشهر*​ 
*فهذا بالفعل رائع حتي يعود لي ولكل من يجيب صفاء النفس والأستمتاع من جديد بعشرة طفل المذود*​ 
*وبجد شكراً فأنا كنت سأعرض هذه الفكرة ولكن نشكر الله أنها جت من عندكم*
*هههههههههههه*​ 



My Rock قال:


> أمكانية ترتيب بعض الالعاب و أمكانية الفوز بجائزة مقمدة بأسم منتدى الكنيسة


 
*بأذن الله سأفوز ال مرة دية*
*ههههههههههه*​ 



My Rock قال:


> الفائزين بعضو و مشرف و موضوع الشهر هو كالاتي:
> 
> مشرف الشهر: *girl_in_jesus*
> عضو الشهر: *فادية*
> ...


 
*مبروك مبروك مبروك *
*مبروك عليكم وعلينا *
*يارب دايماً فرحنا .............كملوها أنتوا "ال حافظ الأغنية" ههههههههه*​ 
*مبروك جيرال*​*مبروك فادية*​*مبروك طارق*​ 
*ربنا يوفقكم ويجعلكم سبب برك كما كنتم وأعظم*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## فادية (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*** المجد لله في العلى وعلى الارض السلام وفي الناس المسرة الصالحه***

سلام المسيح ونعمته معكم جميعا اخواتي واخواتي الاعزاء 
اولا يا عزيزي ماي روك تسلم ايدك على الستايل الجديد اكيد احنا بحاجه لتحضير نفسنا وعقلنا لاستقبال ميلاد الرب المجيد 
ثانيا الف شكر لك والادارة العزيزة على اختياري عضو الشهر 
اكيد هذا وسام اعتز بيه وان شا الله اكون دائما عند حسن ظن الجميع
ربنا يبارككم كلكم وعيد ميلاد مجيد للجميع وسنه سعيده مليئه بالافراح والمسرات وتحقيق الامنيات لجميعكم اعزائي.

*ولد لنا مخلص وهو المسيح *


----------



## montasser (1 ديسمبر 2006)

تصميم اكثر من رائع ربنا يعوض من لة تعب
بس هو العيد جة عندكم بدرى عن عندنا ولا منتظرين الفطار بفروغ صبر عامة السنة الجديدة الصيامات فيها طويلة جدا و كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## قلم حر (1 ديسمبر 2006)

مبرك للأحبه :
الأخوات 
( جيرل اٍن جيسس ) و ( فاديه ) 
نشاط متميز جدا جدا .
و للأخ الحبيب ( طارق )
أظن أن كل مواضيعك تستاهل ( موضوع الشهر ) .
بارككم الرب و حفظكم .
شكر خاص للأب الروحي ( بشريا طبعا ) , الأخ ( ماي روك ) على مجهوداته الكبيره 
بالرغم من كبر مسئولياته و تعددها .
باركك الرب و وحفظك .​


----------



## Raymond (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*very good
للامام يا أخوتي*


----------



## Maya (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*ليبارككم الرب جميعاً*

*أشكرك بداية الأخ العزيز My Rock  على هذا التصميم المميز الخاص بالأعياد  والإجراءات الإدارية الأخرى أنا موافقة عليها تماماً ..

وأهنئ الأخت girl_in_jesus  على إدارتها  المميزة للقسم الخاص بها ولا شك تستحق ثقة الإدارة  

وكذلك ألف مبروك للأخت فادية  على نشاطها ومشاركتها المميزة في مختلف أقسام المنتدى .....

وكذلك أهنئ موضوع الشهر والأخ صاحبه على ثقة الإدارة وترشيحها للموضوع ليكون موضوع  الشهر   ....

ليبارككم الرب جميعاً وسلام المسيح مع الجميع *


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه 


أشكركم كثيراً إخوتى الاحباء على تهنئتكم الرقيقه المملؤه محبه عميقه

و أهنىء من أعماقى العزيزه فاديه على حصولها على لقب عضوة الشهر .. حقيقى بالفعل تستحقينه لروحك الطيبه .. و رقتك الجميله المحببه للنفس :smil12: ( دى مش معاكسه )

كما أهنىء أيضاً العزيزه جداً ( جيرل = بسمه = نسمه )  ... على حصولها على لقب مشرف الشهر .. تستحقينه بجدارة فتحياتى وتقديرى إليك 

الاخ العزيز ماى روك ... 

ربنا يباركك 



*



تحياتى للجميع *


----------



## ارووجة (1 ديسمبر 2006)

وااااو اجى العيد  واجت امتحانات المدرسة هههههه واع 


كل عاااام  والجميع  بخيررررررررر يارب


الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للغاليين

جيرل وفادية وطارق

تستاهلو كل خيررررر

ربنا معااكم


بايوووو ^_^


----------



## ميرنا (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*مبروك يافاديه وجيرل وطارق *


----------



## LuckyPro (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*الف الف مبروك للجميع*


----------



## فادية (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للجميع اعزائي واتمنى دايما اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا 

و أهنىء من أعماقى العزيزه فاديه على حصولها على لقب عضوة الشهر .. حقيقى بالفعل تستحقينه لروحك الطيبه .. و رقتك الجميله المحببه للنفس :smil12:  ( دى مش معاكسه )


متاكد انها مش معاكسه :smil12: ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مسلم ديمقراطى (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف مبروك للفائزين
وكل عام وجميع الامه المسيحيه بخير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*


مسلم ديمقراطى قال:



			السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف مبروك للفائزين
وكل عام وجميع الامه المسيحيه بخير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


و عليكم السلام

و انت بخير 

و شكرآ على التهنئة 

الرب معك​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بجد بجد الف مبروووووووووووووووك :yahoo: 
لجيروووووو مشرفة الشهر  تستحقها صحيح:dance: 
وفادية كمان:dance: 
وموضوع النجم الكبير طارووووق:dance: 
والمفاجات بتاعه روك ربنا يخليك ياروك لينا ويعوض تعب محبتك:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## فادية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

مسلم ديمقراطى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الف مبروك للفائزين
> وكل عام وجميع الامه المسيحيه بخير
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



ولك السلام 
شكرا  جزيلا اخي الكريم 
وانت بخير 
وشكرا على التهنئه


----------



## فادية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي يا رامي 
ربنا يخليك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2006)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:  كل سنه وانتم طيبين

ومررسيي بجد ليكم كلكم ومبرررررروك لفاديه ولطارق بجد تستهلوها

وبجد نيو لوك جامد يا روك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعاااااااااا:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 


:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: ​


----------



## free_adam (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*تهنئة قلبية*

ألف مبروك ليك يا  girle in Jesus
و دايما كدة يارب
و مبروك ليكي يا فادية .....محاور جامد جدا مش جامد بس 
و طارق باشا ..الف مبروك علي موضوع الشهر 
و نيو لوك جامد جدا .....بصراحة أحسن من القديم بكتير


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*سعيد بمشاركاتكم و تهنئة الاحبة*
*و سعيد ايضا بملاحظاتكم بالنسبة للستايل الجديد*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Coptic Man (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*أيه الحاجات الحلوة دي كلها

معلش انا جاي متاخر

مبروووووك يا فادية ومبرووووووووك جيرل ومبروووووووووك يا طارق

تستاهلوا اكتر من كدا بجد

وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين*


----------



## فادية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي ليكو كلكم اعزائي 
الف شكر ربنا يخليكم لينا يا رب


----------



## girl_in_jesus (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*وانت طيب يا مينااا 

وربنا يبارك فيك  واتمنى ليك تحقق احلامك فى السنه الجديده
*


----------



## alsad al3aly (2 ديسمبر 2006)

(*( ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم ان الله يحب المقسطين)
هدانا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه. وادام عليكم الصحه والعافية. 
تحياتي لجميع اعضاء المنتدي*


----------



## فادية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

alsad al3aly قال:


> (*( ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم ان الله يحب المقسطين)
> هدانا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه. وادام عليكم الصحه والعافية.
> تحياتي لجميع اعضاء المنتدي*



???????????????????


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2006)

alsad al3aly قال:


> (*( ان تبروهم وتقسطوا اليهم ان الله يحب المقسطين)**
> هدانا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه. وادام عليكم الصحه والعافية.
> تحياتي لجميع اعضاء المنتدي*


 
الظاهر الاخ غلطان بالعنوان!!!


----------



## فادية (2 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> الظاهر الاخ غلطان بالعنوان!!!




انا بردو بقول كدا يا روك 
معلش تلاقيه تايه والا حاجه :t33: :t33:


----------



## gadalla (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم على البرنامج العظيم منتديات الكنيسة العربية كما اهنئكم بعيد الميلاد المجيد بعيد المذود واصلى ان يكون البرنامج بركة للجميع كما اريد من البرنامج ان يصاى من اجلى لكى الرب يفتح لى بابا للعمل حسب مشيئتة الصالحةوعنوانى  ; 5604cypress ave carmichael CA 95608 ملاحظةلى 4 اشهور فى امريكا انا والزوجة ولد وبنت والرب يعوضكم    جاداللة نصيف


----------



## المعلم (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الف مبروك يجماعة وشكر خاص لصديقي مينا ويارب يهنيكو بمنتداكم


----------



## dadoo (3 ديسمبر 2006)

كل سنه والناس كلها طيبه وسعيده وفرحانه ويارب ابعد كل شر عن شعبك
داليا


----------



## عوض حسان (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
نهنئ جميع الاخوة بميلاد سيدنا عيسى علية و على نبينا الصلاة والسلام
و أعاة الله علينا و نحن فى طاعة كاملة لله
و فى سعادة و أمن و آمان
و السلام عليكم


----------



## عوض حسان (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم 
نهنئ جميع الاخوة بميلاد سيدنا عيسى علية و على نبينا الصلاة والسلام
و أعاة الله علينا و نحن فى طاعة كاملة لله
و فى سعادة و أمن و آمان
و السلام عليكم


----------



## dodizo25 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

كل عام و انتم بخير
الرب يبارككم


----------



## ororniny (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*ألف مليون مبروك*

* 30: ألف مليون مبروك:ab8:  لكل أخوتى الفائزين :big29: وبصراحة المنتدى ده رائع:36_22_26:  وانا مبسوطة جداً لإنضمامى لكم ودايماً فى تجدد ورقى:36_1_11:  *


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مية اهلين و سهلين يا دويزو و يا اور اور نيني
نتمنى تغييرات رأس السنة تنال اعجابكم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ZOZO Tadros (4 ديسمبر 2006)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة السنة الجديدة وأعياد الميلاد ويارب السنة دى تكون سعيدة علينا كلنا والرب يبارك فى خدمتكم وتكون خدمة ناجحة وتثمر ثلاثين وستون ومائة
ZOZO Tadros


----------



## kabra (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*كل عام والجميع بخير*

نرجو من الله أن يعم السلام على أرضنا الطاهره وعلى جميع النفوس , وأن نتوقف التحدث في الدين  فلكم دينكم ولي دين . والوطن لنا جميعا. أتعلمون أن أول هجره للمسلمين كانت للحبشه حيث كان فيها يحكم أمبراطور قبطي وو جدوا عنده الأمان. وتزوج الرسول أمرأة قبطيه أسمها ماريا


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2006)

kabra قال:


> نرجو من الله أن يعم السلام على أرضنا الطاهره وعلى جميع النفوس , وأن نتوقف التحدث في الدين فلكم دينكم ولي دين . والوطن لنا جميعا. أتعلمون أن أول هجره للمسلمين كانت للحبشه حيث كان فيها يحكم أمبراطور قبطي وو جدوا عنده الأمان. وتزوج الرسول أمرأة قبطيه أسمها ماريا


 
كلامك هذا في اخطاء كثيرة, فالحبشة و زيارتها مشكوك فيها تاريخا كما ان الرسول لم يتزوج ماريا القبطية بل اتخذه لها بدون لا زواج و لا سنة

المهم موضوعنا موضوع اعلامي ارجوا ان لا تدخلنا في مواضيع دينية هنا فالاقسام الحوارية مفتوحة لطرح ما عندك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الشاروني (4 ديسمبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم في المسيح يسوع بخير وسلام
تهنئة الي كل المشرفين والاعضاء


----------



## gadalla (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد نصلى من اجل الشعوب التى تعانى من ويلات الحروب مثل فلسطين والعراق والسودان ولبنان  ان رئيس السلام الرب يسوع يعطيهم السلام.لاتخافوا.فها انا ابشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب .انة ولد لكم فى مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب لو2 .10-11


----------



## عماد كامل (5 ديسمبر 2006)

انا كمان بضم صوتى لصوتك واقول يا ملك السلام اعطينا سلامك  المملؤ من كل فرح كما اعطيتة لرسلك الاطهار قل لنا مثلهم سلامى اعطيكم سلامى انا الذى اخذتة من ابى انا اتركة لكم من الان والفى الابد امين                                                                                                       يا رب تكون سنة جديدة سعيدة على كل الشعوب                                                                 امين


----------



## safnat_fa3nash007 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*+++*

عيد سعيد وميلاد مجيد ورأس سنه مباركه لجميع الاخوه والاخوات العاملين في كرم الرب 


عتبي الوحيد على هذا المنتدى ان اسمه " الكنيسه العربيه " , فلو لم يكن اسم عربي لشاركتكم بكل سرور 


فأرجوا مع اقبال العام الجديد , النظر من جديد في هذا الاسم , من اجل كسب اكثر عدد ممكن من الاعضاء 


وشكراً


----------



## kabra (6 ديسمبر 2006)

حضرة الأستاذ قادم من أسرائيل . أظن وأعتقد عليكم بتعلم اللغه الأراميه أو اللاتينيه وليس اللغه العبريه. ودمتم


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2006)

safnat_fa3nash007 قال:


> عتبي الوحيد على هذا المنتدى ان اسمه " الكنيسه العربيه " , فلو لم يكن اسم عربي لشاركتكم بكل سرور
> 
> 
> فأرجوا مع اقبال العام الجديد , النظر من جديد في هذا الاسم , من اجل كسب اكثر عدد ممكن من الاعضاء
> ...


 
منتدى الكنيسة العربية بأسمه خالي من اي انتماء للعروبة 
الاسم يمثل ان المنتدى مقدم باللغة العربية للمسيحيين الناطقين بهذا اللغة و لا علاقة له بأي انتماء عربي فنحن نرفض هذا الانتماء بالمرة

كما ان الادارة و بالتعاون مع بعض الاعضاء المباركين بصدد صياغة اعلان جديد عن اسم المنتدى و معناه و اهدافه و شرح تفصيلي على عدم وجود معنى الانتماء للعروبة بالاسم

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kabra (6 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> منتدى الكنيسة العربية بأسمه خالي من اي انتماء للعروبة
> الاسم يمثل ان المنتدى مقدم باللغة العربية للمسيحيين الناطقين بهذا اللغة و لا علاقة له بأي انتماء عربي فنحن نرفض هذا الانتماء بالمرة
> 
> كما ان الادارة و بالتعاون مع بعض الاعضاء المباركين بصدد صياغة اعلان جديد عن اسم المنتدى و معناه و اهدافه و شرح تفصيلي على عدم وجود معنى الانتماء للعروبة بالاسم
> ...


للأسف الشديد هذا المنتدى للشتيمه فقط وعدم أحترام الطرف الأخر, كل طرف يشتم الأخر


----------



## Twin (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*ليست هي المشكلة*

سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااي أخي safnat_fa3nash007


safnat_fa3nash007 قال:


> عتبي الوحيد على هذا المنتدى ان اسمه " الكنيسه العربيه " , فلو لم يكن اسم عربي لشاركتكم بكل سرور
> فأرجوا مع اقبال العام الجديد , النظر من جديد في هذا الاسم , من اجل كسب اكثر عدد ممكن من الاعضاء


 
*أخي الحبيب *
*نحن هنا كمنتدي لا نقول أننا عرب *
*فهذا المنتدي منتدي مسيحي صرف ولكنه يتعامل باللغة العربية*
*وهذا ليس خطأ فاللغة والتسمية ليست هي المشكله *
*لعدم مشاركتك معنا*​ 
*فأنا كمصري أعلم*
*أنني أحمل الجنسية المصرية وأدين بالديانة المسيحية *
*ولكني أتحدث اللغة العربية*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*أنظر للوجه الأبيض*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي kabra*



kabra قال:


> للأسف الشديد هذا المنتدى للشتيمه فقط وعدم أحترام الطرف الأخر, كل طرف يشتم الأخر


 
*أخي هذا كلام مغلوط فيه*
*فهذا المنتدي كما قلت أنه منتدي مسيحي صرف وهدفه توصيل رسالة السيد المسيح للكل*
*أذن لا مجال للشتيمة بين أعضاء الطرف الواحد *
*"الذين أجتمعوا لتوصيل الهدف للأخر"*​ 
*ولكن قد نسمي ما قلت عنه أنت هو رد فعل طبيعي لما يحدث*
*فالأخر أذا تداخل معنا ليفهم فسيفهم دون اللجوء الي الشتيمة*
*كما أوردت أنت*
*أما إن كان يتداخل ليجادل فبالتأكيد سيصل الأمر للشتيمة ولكن.....*​ 
*وعامة يا أخي *
*حاول أن تنظر الي الجهة البيضاء*
*التي من الممكن أن تستفيد منها أنت أستفادة شخصية*​ 
*لاتنقد بل عدل*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## mark (8 ديسمبر 2006)

كل عام يا احبائى فى المسيح وانتم بخير ،انتم اقوى ،انتم انجح فى اعمالكم ،والاثبت فى ايمانكم ، والاعظم فى احتمالكم الاضطهادات،والاكثر حبا ونقاء للجميع ، كل عام والمنتدى بخير وكل عام فى ازدهار وتألق  ودوام هو وجميع اسره واعضاؤه بخير ,كل عام وكلنا فى حب المسيخ اعمق ،
كل عام ومولود المزود يقوينا على التجارب ويحمينا من ابليس ، كل عام والجميع بخير...


----------



## Twin (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*كل عام وأنت بخير*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي مارك*



mark قال:


> كل عام والمنتدى بخير وكل عام فى ازدهار وتألق ودوام هو وجميع اسره واعضاؤه بخير ,كل عام وكلنا فى حب المسيخ اعمق ،
> كل عام ومولود المزود يقوينا على التجارب ويحمينا من ابليس ، كل عام والجميع بخير...



*وأنت بألف خير يا حبيبي*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وتكون سبب بركة لينا كلنا*​ 


mark قال:


> كل عام يا احبائى فى المسيح وانتم بخير ،انتم اقوى ،انتم انجح فى اعمالكم ،والاثبت فى ايمانكم ، والاعظم فى احتمالكم الاضطهادات،والاكثر حبا ونقاء للجميع ،



*لنشارك كلنا من أجل المسيح*
*فكن معنا لنكمل*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## safnat_fa3nash007 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*+++*



amirfikry قال:


> سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااااااي أخي safnat_fa3nash007
> 
> 
> ...



اشكر لك سرعه الرد والاهتمام 

انا اعلم انه ليس للاسم اي اهميه , واعرف ان اللغه العربيه لا قيمة لها عندنا , ولكني احاول بقدر الامكان ان لا اكون ناشر لها , او ان اوثقها في تاريخينا اكثر , فأغلب الناس تحسب الاقباط مثلا عرب , وهذا غير صحيح بتاتاً 

واعطيك مثال صغير : 
البطركيه القبطيه عندما تصدر قرارات , تكتب :
" جمهورية مصر العربيه " وهذا الخطأ دائما ما اراه ودائما ما اقول اننا نحن من ساهمنا ونساهم في فرض اللغه العربيه على انفسنا .....
اذا كنت مصري فهذا يعني انك قبطي , ولهذا يجب ان تقول انك قبطي وليس عربي فما العرب إلا محتلون لارضنا وارض اجدادنا ...

فاللغه ليست قياس للقوميه , فممكن ان تكون قبطي , ولكن تتكلم وتعيش في امريكا مثلا وتتكلم اللغه الانكليزيه وهذا لا يعني انك اصبحت انكليزي انما تتحدث الانكليزيه 

ارى انه من الضروري ان نشترك مع بعض في المحافظه على كنيستنا من هذا الاسم الذي هو العربي

فالعرب أخر* امه خرجت للعالم , امه لا تملك من الحضاره والثقافه إلا القليل وهو ثروة اللغه والشعر , واما باقي الامور فهي مسروقات من باقي الشعوب  انتهت هذه الثروه بظهور الاسلام 
ومن منطلق انني لا اؤمن ولا اعترف بأني عربي , ولاني مسيحي وغيرو على نظافة هذا الاسم السامي  , ارفض ان اقرنه بأسم يطأطئ الرأس ........ وارفض ان اروج لهذه اللغه التي اضطهد شعبها شعبي واهلي , ولا يزالون يضطهدوننا حتى بات اسم " عظم ازرق" يطلق  مسيحي الشرق.


ارجوا ان تتفهم موقفي وتعذرني , فأنا ورغم اني اتكلم اللغه العربيه في حياتي اليوميه إلا اني احتقرها , واحاول ان اخفف قدر الامكان منها , وايضا ان اتعلم لغة ابائي واجدادي 


اسم المنتدى ممكن ان يكون 
" منتدى الكنيسه " 
" منتدى كنيسة المسيح " 
" منتدى مسيحي الشرق " 
" المنتدى كل المسيحيين " 
" مجمع المسيحيين " 

والخ ............ واعتقد انها اسماء اجمل وانظف من الاسم  " الكنيسه العربيه" 

كلمة العربيه تذكر الكنيسه بتاريخنا الذي حوله لنا العرب الى الاسود كالح  
سواء اقباط او اراميين او اشوريين او  ....... 


فأرجوا ان لا تذكرونا بهذا التاريخ


على العموم القرار راجع لكم ولضميركم 
فإذا كان ضميركم مرتاح انكم تسمون المنتدى بهذا الاسم , وانتم ترفضون العروبه فهذا يعود لكم , وانتم احرار 

جئت في الماضي بدعوه من اخي الحبيب مينا هوت , ووقتها قلت له رأي من اول مره 
وها قد اعلمتكم برأي 

ما دفعني الى المساهمه في مداخلتي قبل يومين هو انه يصلني كثير من الايميلات منكم واردت ان اشارك في التهنئة بالعيد  فهذا اقل ما استطيع ان افعله لاناس تطوعوا للعمل في كرم الرب 


---------
كل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## Twin (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*معك لنكمل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااي أخي safnat_fa3nash007
*


safnat_fa3nash007 قال:


> اشكر لك سرعه الرد والاهتمام
> انا اعلم انه ليس للاسم اي اهميه , واعرف ان اللغه العربيه لا قيمة لها عندنا , ولكني احاول بقدر الامكان ان لا اكون ناشر لها , او ان اوثقها في تاريخينا اكثر , فأغلب الناس تحسب الاقباط مثلا عرب , وهذا غير صحيح بتاتاً


 
*للعلم كل من ولد قبطي فهو علي يقين أنه ليس عربي*
*أو للتخصيص أنا تربيت علي هذا *
*فوالدي علمني أنني لست عربي أنما أنا مصري فرعوني*​ 


safnat_fa3nash007 قال:


> واعطيك مثال صغير :
> البطركيه القبطيه عندما تصدر قرارات , تكتب :
> " جمهورية مصر العربيه " وهذا الخطأ دائما ما اراه ودائما ما اقول اننا نحن من ساهمنا ونساهم في فرض اللغه العربيه على انفسنا .....
> اذا كنت مصري فهذا يعني انك قبطي , ولهذا يجب ان تقول انك قبطي وليس عربي فما العرب إلا محتلون لارضنا وارض اجدادنا ...
> ...


 
*أخي التسميات ليست مشكلة كما قلت*
*ولكن ضع في أعتبارك أننا نعيش في مصر *
*ومصر الأن التي ندركها صارت ذكريات جميله نتكئ علي صدرها عندما نريد أن نفتخر بمصريتنا هذه*
*أما من مصر الحاليه فهي بالفعل أصبحت دوله تتبع منظمة الدول العربية والنطاق العربي*
*فهذه هي الأن *
*وسنحيا فيها مها حدث ومهما كانت *
*فهي كما قال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
*مصر ليست وطن نعيش فيه أنما وطن يعيش فينا*​ 


safnat_fa3nash007 قال:


> ارجوا ان تتفهم موقفي وتعذرني , فأنا ورغم اني اتكلم اللغه العربيه في حياتي اليوميه إلا اني احتقرها , واحاول ان اخفف قدر الامكان منها , وايضا ان اتعلم لغة ابائي واجدادي
> اسم المنتدى ممكن ان يكون
> " منتدى الكنيسه "
> " منتدى كنيسة المسيح "
> ...


 
*أسماء جميله وليكن القرار للمنتدي*
*وتذكر مشاركة الحبيب ماي روك فهو بصدد تغير الأسم*​ 


safnat_fa3nash007 قال:


> جئت في الماضي بدعوه من اخي الحبيب مينا هوت , ووقتها قلت له رأي من اول مره
> وها قد اعلمتكم برأي
> ما دفعني الى المساهمه في مداخلتي قبل يومين هو انه يصلني كثير من الايميلات منكم واردت ان اشارك في التهنئة بالعيد فهذا اقل ما استطيع ان افعله لاناس تطوعوا للعمل في كرم الرب
> 
> كل عام والجميع بخير


 
*وأنت بالف خير*
*فليكن الله معك ومعنا*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## safnat_fa3nash007 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*+++*



> أسماء جميله وليكن القرار للمنتدي
> وتذكر مشاركة الحبيب ماي روك فهو بصدد تغير الأسم



:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: 

دي شيب اهموت انطوتك اماشوا اماشوا اماشوا 

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور 

GBU  
نيم نوفري شاي
وعيد سعيد


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (9 ديسمبر 2006)

واااااااااااااو كتيييييييييييير حلو


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*تم اضافة الشكل الجديد للمنتدى...*


----------



## ramyghobrial (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*ممتاز ياروك *
*بس مختلف على اللي احنا واخدين علية شوية *


----------



## free_adam (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ستايل حلو جدا  ...شكرا يا ماي روك


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فرحان انه عجبكم... يا ريت الي عنده ملاحظات يطرحها...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

رووووووووووووووووووووعه
تسلم ايديك اخوي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا روك بجد ستايل جميل اوووووى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## montasser (11 ديسمبر 2006)

very attractive appearance ,very nice , very beautiful
happy new year and merry xmas


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مبروك لكل من جيرل و فادية و طارق



و كل سنة و انتو طيبين و عام جديد و عيد جميل عليكم


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اليوم بالليل سيتم العمل بالقوانين التي تم جدولتها لمنتصف شهر الاعياد و المتمثل بغلق الاقسام الحوارية تماما و حتى انتهاء الاعياد
سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> اليوم بالليل سيتم العمل بالقوانين التي تم جدولتها لمنتصف شهر الاعياد و المتمثل بغلق الاقسام الحوارية تماما و حتى انتهاء الاعياد
> سلام و نعمة



*شكرآ يا ماى روك

و كل عام و انت بألف خير أخى العزيز

الرب يبارك خدمتك و يعوضك*​


----------



## kabra (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ما هي اللغات التي تعرفونها وتتقنونها


----------



## Twin (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*جامد بجد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي حبيبي ماي روك*

*بجد يا روك جامد أستايل جميل جداً*
*معلش أنا جيت متأخر "ظروووووووووووووووووووووووووف"*​ 
المهم .....


My Rock قال:


> فرحان انه عجبكم... يا ريت الي عنده ملاحظات يطرحها...


*أنا عندي بصراحة ملاحظة*
*ممكن ..................................*
*لية مثبتش صورة ليا جنب بابا نويل علي اليمين كدة شوية*
*أو كنت وقفتني في البلكونة بتاعة البيت البرد دة*

*بجد خسارة*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*عامة ملحوقة السنة الجية*
*هههههههههههههه*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *أنا عندي بصراحة ملاحظة*
> *ممكن ..................................*
> *لية مثبتش صورة ليا جنب بابا نويل علي اليمين كدة شوية*
> *أو كنت وقفتني في البلكونة بتاعة البيت البرد دة*​
> ...


 
صدقني خايف عليك من البرد...
المهم, تم غلق الاقسام الحوارية و سيتم فتحهت بعد شهر الاعياد
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ياريت كمان ياروك محدش يعرف يعمل اي موضوع الا لما تتعدى مشاركاته 20 مشاركة


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ياريت كمان ياروك محدش يعرف يعمل اي موضوع الا لما تتعدى مشاركاته 20 مشاركة


 

الكلام هذا عامة ولا في قسم الحوارات بس؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*كللللة علشان بيخشو يعكرو مزاجنا واحد داخل يشتم بس *
*ويكتب دعائات اسلامية*
*وكمان ياريت تعممها على طول *
*محدش يقدر يكتب موضوع الا لما يعدي 20 مشاركة*


----------



## My Rock (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *كللللة علشان بيخشو يعكرو مزاجنا واحد داخل يشتم بس *
> *ويكتب دعائات اسلامية*
> *وكمان ياريت تعممها على طول *
> *محدش يقدر يكتب موضوع الا لما يعدي 20 مشاركة*


 
بتعرف وين تروح
دغري لقسم المشرفين و اطرح الاقتراح... و عارف التفاصيل الباقية...


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (17 ديسمبر 2006)

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## †السريانيه† (18 ديسمبر 2006)

التصميم الجديد لهذا الشهر جميل جدا 
ربنا يباركم ويحفظكم 
مبروك لطارق وجيرل وفادية 
كل سنة وانتم بخير وكلكم في حضن ربنا يسوع​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (20 ديسمبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (20 ديسمبر 2006)

على الارض السلام ... و مسرة لكل الناس
المجد في العلى ... يسوع جيه للخلاص


----------



## مستر بيرو (21 ديسمبر 2006)

_* كل عام وانتم بخير*_
_*  والف مبروك  للاخوه الغالين*_
_*( جيرل ان جيسس) : و(فاديه):و(طارق) على تميزهم  الرائع بالمنتدى*_
_* والاخ (ماى روك) على مجهوداته الجميله  الرائعه*_
_* وكل عام وانتم بالف صحه وسلامه وسعاده*_
_* وبركة المسيح مع الجميع *_
_* ونور العذراء ينور طريق الكل*_​


----------



## gadalla (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الىالاخوة المسلمين
اجمل التهانى القلبية بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك اعادة اللة على الجميع بالخير  والبركات.كما اهنئكم بالعام الجديد ان يكون عام سلام للجميع.
جاداللة


----------



## gadalla (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الى قخامة الرئيس حسنى مبارك والشعب المصرى
نهنئكم بعيد الاضحى المبارك اعادة اللة عليكم بالخير والبركات
جاداللة


----------



## Twin (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*كل عام والكل بخير*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي جاد الله*



gadalla قال:


> الى قخامة الرئيس حسنى مبارك والشعب المصرى
> نهنئكم بعيد الاضحى المبارك اعادة اللة عليكم بالخير والبركات


 


gadalla قال:


> الىالاخوة المسلمين
> اجمل التهانى القلبية بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك اعادة اللة على الجميع بالخير والبركات.كما اهنئكم بالعام الجديد ان يكون عام سلام للجميع.


 
*أضم صوتي لصوتك وأقول *
*كل سنة وأنتم بخير*

*بس مش كنت تهنينا أحنا كمان والا أيه*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## KAN ZMAAAN (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*حاجة غريبة يا جاد الله 
جاي بيت النصارى علشان تهني المسلمين ؟ مش عايز أعكنن عليك عيشتك وأقول لك كلام يزعلك . غلطة ومتتكررش OK ?*


----------



## بيشوى الجنج (30 ديسمبر 2006)

مبروك يا تسونى فاديه


----------



## iam_with_you (6 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوة جدا المفاءجة دة 
ويارب يبعد عنكم كل شر ويبارككم امين
يارب دايما فى تقد
ربنا معاك يا رووووووووووووووووك:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## مورا مارون (12 نوفمبر 2008)

والف مبروك كيرل وفادية وطارق
وعقبالي بقاااااا

ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

